# Design Your Own Skins!



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just ran across this over on the photo board but thought some of y'all might be interested.
You can upload a picture and create your own skin at this site: http://www.mytego.com/

Here is the one I created (I scanned a vintage asian print) and am ordering. It is 24.00 for back and front including shipping.
***I just found this code online which got me free shipping($3 off)!! *RFD72490203*









From the other thread, I do not think anyone has actually received theirs yet, so though someone did comment using the site
for a skin for their cellphone. I figured what they hades? I love the idea of having something uniquely my own.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*What a pretty print Octo. I'd love to hear more about it when it arrives.*


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

I like it!  Will it come with a matching screen saver?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

There was no mention of that, that I saw, but I could easily make mine own with the original image, which I may do.


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

I really love your design, octochick.  It's gorgeous.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Awesome!! Can't wait to hear how it turns out. I have a couple of ideas and will probably go play around at the site, but I am curious about the back skin.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> Awesome!! Can't wait to hear how it turns out. I have a couple of ideas and will probably go play around at the site, but I am curious about the back skin.


Me too, it does not look like they allow a cut out for the battery cover. Though as some one else mentioned, nothing an exacto knife can't fix. 
I may just leave it off, I just have to see. It actually takes a week to make them and they estimate 2 weeks for shipping... so I do not expect it for a while.
That is fine cause I just put on my current one and I am enjoying it for now.


----------



## Diana (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi,

Bumping this because I was interested if you had received your order and how it was   Can you let us know?  I think I am getting some from there.  Would love to hear back from you.  Thanks!


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

I haven't gotten mine yet, but they say (either on the website or in the confirmation e-mail, I can't remember) that it takes at least a week for the skin to be made then up to 3 weeks for delivery.  So I'm still being patient until the 12th, then I'll start burning up their CS phone line.    I'm wondering if the questions asked about the back has caused them to re-think their template and that may have delayed things a little.  I can't wait for mine to get here!

Katiekat


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I sent them a picture of a decal girl skin so they could see what the back should look like.
They emailed me just before Xmas and said they were working on fixing their design and that they would have 
the redesign available in a few weeks for order. I replied and asked what about orders already placed and have not 
heard back. I have no clue and figure I will try emailing this week. I may have to start over? I paid through paypal, so 
I can just go cancel it... 

I am not giving up though!


----------



## Diana (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow thanks for the quick responses.  I did see that someone from Mytego had posted on the Amazon Kindle forum.  With this being a "hot" item at the moment, you would think they would be a bit more responsive.  I don't want a back to mine, but would still like to hear from someone who has actually gotten one!


----------



## bekka (Dec 27, 2008)

I had ordered one from them a while ago (beginning of December I think) and just got an email that they were in the "process" of making it and that I would be sent further update emails as it got closer to shipping. The tone of the email was rather cutesy and insinuated that it would be a while longer, which I have rather mixed feelings about considering I paid for it a month ago.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

bekka said:


> I had ordered one from them a while ago (beginning of December I think) and just got an email that they were in the "process" of making it and that I would be sent further update emails as it got closer to shipping. The tone of the email was rather cutesy and insinuated that it would be a while longer, which I have rather mixed feelings about considering I paid for it a month ago.


This made me check my email again, and I got one too. I agree that the cutsy tone doesn't go over well, they need a new writer. I'm hoping the delay means that they have fixed the problems, but I may be overly optimistic. I'm still looking forward to seeing the skin on my Tia, it's going to look great if it ever actually gets here 

Katiekat


----------



## bekka (Dec 27, 2008)

I am hoping the delay was just that, they had to fix the issues with design before they could start making them. An email stating that would have been nice though. Either way, I look forward to getting it! I made one that is just a plain green skin. I wanted just a solid color and that was the one design that no one else seemed to offer!


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

I can't wait to hear and see how these look - I like the idea of designing my own skin. Despite the huge selection at Decalgirl, there isn't one that I absolutely love.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I love the Japanese print! Thanks for the code, too

I am considering ordering a skin for my Guitar Hero guitar. (which is currently covered in a variety HelloKitty stickers, thanks my three year old cousin. So for her I'll order a hellokitty-like skin)

hearts,
fellow asian art lover


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Am also looking forward to your receiving the skin.  Designing one's skin will hurt my budget, but, hey, you only live once...  twice?...


----------



## CherylH (Dec 20, 2008)

I ordered a tego skin (front only) on 12/14 and received it today.  I'm very pleased with it.  

I'd also ordered a decal girl skin, but hadn't put it on.  

There are a few differences.  On the decal girl skin, the top and one of the uprights are separate pieces, but are all one piece on the tego.  Separate pieces would make it easier to put on, but gives more seams where the white from the Kindle could show through.  The next, back, and previous parts measure just a tad (1/16) wider on the decal girl than on the tego.  I do have a little bit (just a smidge) of white showing at the outer edge that I'd rather was covered.  The backing paper from tego has a more pronounced texture to it and it shows on the Kindle (very subtle).  I don't know if that is something that will "relax out" of the skin or not.

I'm a little fumble fingered, and had to make more than one try to get it on straight.  It's sticking just fine, even though I had to peel it back up a couple of times.

I wasn't too sure if I'd like a skin, but it really looks nice compared to the white plastic (at least I think so).


----------



## Diana (Nov 9, 2008)

Really glad to hear Cheryl, I was starting to worry with all these threads about ordering and no one had received it yet!  I went ahead and ordered two front skins (couldn't pick between two) and as soon as I ordered, I was feeling a bit unsure.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I also got the "they are working on it" email. Glad to hear someone got theirs!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

CherylH said:


> I ordered a tego skin (front only) on 12/14 and received it today. I'm very pleased with it.
> 
> I'd also ordered a decal girl skin, but hadn't put it on.
> 
> ...


Can you post a picture!! Please!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I just today ordered a Tego skin, front only. That way I can change my skins more often, for less money! Another point for Tego, being able to buy the front only, saves $$$.
And I love being able to design, it my self!

Otcochick- you design is really pretty!


----------



## CherylH (Dec 20, 2008)

The image really degraded when I uploaded. Maybe I shouldn't have downsized it first??










The texture from the backing paper only shows if the light hits it at the right angle.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks! Looks great


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I got mine at last and overall I am pretty happy. I think the color could have been a little richer and the image a tad sharper. I know I used a 
very good quality jpeg (I am a photographer) but still, it looks good. The only thing I am not really crazy about is the size of the type labeling the buttons (Back, Next ....) is bigger than on the original. I would actually love the option to remove that type completely, we all know which is which after the just a few days. I did not put the back on, even though it did come with the back cut out so it would fit. I never take it out of my case so I do not really need it. I realize now I could have not even ordered it, I was not clear on that when I made mine.










the original mock they sent me, you can see the colors are more vibrant and the reds more orange:










P.S. I made the screen saver a few weeks ago with a different print from the same series.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

I received my Tego skin last night and I think I'm going to have to call them today and complain - the next page button on the left is missing! I'm really bummed, because I think its awfully nice:








I double checked the envelope and all the pieces to see if that piece had come off and I can't find it anywhere. 

Katiekat


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Cheryl H - Thanks for posting the pictures.  Your design looks good.  Hope the texture does eventually wear out.

Octochick - Your design is awesome!  I like it a lot.  The colors did deepen on the actual order.

Katiekat -  Sorry it's missing after this long wait!  Let us know what happens....

Marci


----------

